# Diamond Edge or Razor Edge



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Who here has a Diamond Edge or Razor Edge. I do and I love it!


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Razor Edge.
^^^^^^^
bad. ass.:shade:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

razer edge......................................................................the bom


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I did, but sold it


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

They are probably the best youth bow on the market.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> They are probably the best youth bow on the market.


Agreed. I don't nor ever had one, but I do know a ton of kids who do/did. It really is great for youth and newbies. That's what we recommend to EVERYBODY at the shop who is new or young.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Agreed. I don't nor ever had one, but I do know a ton of kids who do/did. It really is great for youth and newbies. That's what we recommend to EVERYBODY at the shop who is new or young.


Ive heard of Adults with them.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

It is a great bow, but I had it for a year and just wanted something bigger.


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

My whole family has them .Me and my mom have Edges.My dad has Black Ice. My brother has one too but I cant remember wat it is.


----------



## champman96 (Feb 12, 2010)

*good bow*

I shot a diamond edge for three years and won about 13 3d shoots theni sold it and bought a pse bow madness xs its a bit faster and not as much hand shock . but razer edge is a nice shooting bow:teeth


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Ive heard of Adults with them.


I know.It fits everybody


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> I know.It fits everybody


There probably he #1 selling diamond bow and the #1 youth bow.


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a Razor Edge and love it :angel:


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

my brother has a Justice.Just remembered now.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> Who here has a Diamond Edge or Razor Edge. I do and I love it!


One question which 1 there are 2 bows. I have a Diamond Edge it works great really nice bow:thumbs_up


----------



## misch68 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Still trying*

Got my little buck slayer one for Christmas. Still trying to get the 30lb'r drawn though. Getting close- by this summer should be shooting along side him with my Admiral. Looks like a great bow am hearing lots of good things about it!!!


----------

